
Researchers still don't know why this Atari 2600 game works - angrygoat
https://www.techspot.com/news/85622-nobody-sure-what-makes-atari-2600-game-entombed.html
======
ThePowerOfFuet
This is a regurgitation of the BBC's original:

[https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190919-the-maze-
puzzle-...](https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190919-the-maze-puzzle-
hidden-within-an-early-video-game)

------
otabdeveloper4
TIL there are Atari 2600 game researchers.

